# what does mucus in poo mean?



## Gemma Simone

does it mean anything? my LO has recently had quite a few poos with lots of stringy mucus in it. I googled it and it mentioned something about lactose intolerance. does anyone have any experience of this and what it means?

thanks


----------



## HannahsMummy

I don't know, but will be interested to find out as Hannah had mucous in her poo the other day.


----------



## Vickie

Has your LO been sick? if so the drainage/mucus can come out through their poo....


----------



## missjess

Josh was sick last week, he had really bad diarrhea caused by rotavirus. He had mucus in his stool and we we're told it's normal when they have a tummy bug xx


----------



## sabby52

Mucus in their poo can be quite normal, dont want to go in to great detail but the mucus makes it easier for the poo to move along and can sometimes come out with the poo. 

Mucus is a clear, bubbly, semi-solid, semi-liquid substance with whitish or yellowish tinch. Generally it is a jelly like substance showing trapped air in it. Mucus is mainly produced by the mucus membrane of inner epithelial lining of large intestine. As it is slippery in nature having jelly like consistency, it makes the inner lining of the intestine very smooth, thus acting as a lubricant, reducing the friction and helps in transportation of stool up to the anus.


----------



## Kitten

Theakston gets it when he's teething, probably because the excess stomach acid sets something off.


----------



## Gemma Simone

Oh thanks for that. She hasn't been sick but is possibly teething (when are they not hey!). It is a jelly like substance. Sometimes looks like the lining itself has come out. But it's good to know that it's possibly normal. Thanks for all your replies

xx


----------



## kiwimama

sabby52 said:


> Mucus in their poo can be quite normal, dont want to go in to great detail but the mucus makes it easier for the poo to move along and can sometimes come out with the poo.
> 
> Mucus is a clear, bubbly, semi-solid, semi-liquid substance with whitish or yellowish tinch. Generally it is a jelly like substance showing trapped air in it. Mucus is mainly produced by the mucus membrane of inner epithelial lining of large intestine. As it is slippery in nature having jelly like consistency, it makes the inner lining of the intestine very smooth, thus acting as a lubricant, reducing the friction and helps in transportation of stool up to the anus.

Great advice sabby but :sick: :haha:


----------



## isil

my son gets it occasionally, mainly when he's eaten too much rubbish! I found him half way through a big pack of haribo yesterday and this morning his nappy was horrendous and there was a lot of mucus in it :sick: lol


----------

